# Re-heating poached salmon



## Constance (Feb 20, 2007)

We're having leftover poached salmon tonight, and I wonder what your suggestions are as to how to re-heat it, without getting it over-cooked.

Ideas please?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2007)

_connie,_
_i think I wrap it in foil with a little of the poaching liquid and heat it for a few minutes in an oven. You could microwave it, but I'm not a fan of MW's so I'd do the oven, not long just heat it through.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks, Kadesma. That's what Kim will probably do.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 20, 2007)

I would cover it and re-heat at half power in the microwave.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 22, 2007)

It would also be good not reheated and put on top of a beautiful salad with some french bread.Maybe a simple soup on the side also.


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 22, 2007)

Fresh salmon is one of our favorites, and I have found slowly heating leftovers in a double boiler warms the salmon, and does not cook it anymore.  I am sure it is too late now, but maybe next time...


----------



## Caine (Feb 23, 2007)

Wrap it tightly in aluminium foil and stick it in the dishwasher.


----------

